# BH, OB1 and 3 TT's!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Well the last two weekends have been great for me and my dogs!

My youngest girl Kessy got her BH and OB1 last weekend. I was hoping to do her Schh1 but her protection and tracking weren't quite ready yet, and about a month before the trial she was not feeling well (diagnosed with Lyme disease) so we missed out on a lot of training









But we managed an 84 on the OB1 - would have been higher but she got up on the long down for the first time in....at least 6 months. She didn't go anywhere but the judge saw her standing. But otherwise she did very well and I was proud!

This weekend I took Djenga, Kessy and my JRT Gizmo to a Temperament Test. I'd never been to one before and since there was one in my area I thought I'd check it out.
It was pretty interesting and more dogs failed than I expected!

My three were fantastic and all passed with flying colors. The judge was very complimentary about their temperaments and how confident they were.

So I'm a proud momma









Here are 2 shots from the BH:
I hope the second isn't too big - it's not letting me resize for some reason...


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, busy, rewarding, productive weekend! Congratulations for all your accomplishments!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like great weekends, congratulations!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hey - You got to trial under Helmut!!! You didn't tell me that! 

Good JOB!!!!







I am particualarly proud of Kessy







You are doing great Meghan!

Lee


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish I knew about the temperament test. I'd love to do that with Gracie. Way to go!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I've trialed under Helmut also.. I did Chaos' TR1..


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!! That is a productive couple of weeks!!


----------

